# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Ψειρες led στο αυτοκινητο κ προβλημα με ενδειξη εγκεφαλου κ οχι μονο....

## Panoramix

γεια σας παιδια, ειμαι νεος στο forum σας, μολις χτεσ εκανα την εγγραφη μου  :Smile: 

λοιπον..... εχω ενα grande punto και παρηγγειλα απο το ebay καιτ λαμπες led
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eB...TQ:MOTORS:1123

το λαμπακι του αυτοκινητου μου ειναι αυτο(αυτο που εχει απο την αρχη) το οποιο ειναι 12Volt kai 5Watt.
http://www.leadinglamps.co.uk/catalo...es/501_new.jpg

  τωρα οταν συνδεω μια κανονικη και μια led, αναβουν και 2  κανονικα, αλλα μουβγαζει μηνυμα οτι ειναι καμενη η μια λαμπα(λογικα λογω χαμηλης καταναλωσης του led). 
   οταν συνδεσω και τα 2 λεδ μαζι, αναβοσβηνουν ανεπαισθητα, και με κλειστο διακοπτη και δεν αναβουν οτε οταν ανοιξω τον διακοπτη.

πηρα λοιπον και μετρησα το μαμα λαμπακι κ επαιζε απο 8-20 Ωμ ειδα οτι σταθεροποιηθηκε αρκετη ωρα στο 10. πηρα μια αντισταση 12v 5W 10Ω(5w 10Ω J), ορθογωνια ειναι πλαστικη, και την συνδεσα στο ενα λαμπακι παραλληλα.
ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ: δουλεψε κανονικα, και τα 2 λεδ μαζι χωρις μηνυμα στο εγκεφαλο *ΑΛΛΑ* ανεβασε θερμοκρασια η αντισταση και καπνισε λιγο....
τωρα ισως ακουμπησε σε καποιο πλαστικο κ καπνισε, δεν ξερω. παντος ανεβασε σε αυτο το μικρο διαστημα παραπολυ, εγω ειπα θα λιωσει και δεν το θεωρω ασφαλες για το αυτοκινητο.

τι μπορω να κανω και τι χρειαζομαι ωστε να δουλεψουν, χωρις φυσικα καποιο προβλημα θερμοκρασιας??? ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο που εγινε με την θερμοκρασια στην αντισταση?

ευχαριστω για την υπομονη σας! :Rolleyes:

----------


## KOKAR

έκανες λάθος υπολογισμούς
έχεις μια λάμπα 12ν 5W άρα το ρεύμα που καταναλώνει είναι 0,4166Α περίπου
άρα η ωμική αντίσταση είναι 12ν / 0,4166A = 28,8 Ωμ 
άρα βάλε μια αντίσταση 28,8 Ωμ στα 5W και είσαι οκ

εσύ έβαλες 10Ωμ που σημαίνει οτι στα 12ν καταναλώνει 1,2A
άρα θα έπρεπε να είναι 14,4 W και οχι 5w για να μην σου καπνίσει....

----------


## Panoramix

ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου.

πρεπει να παρω μια αντισταση δηλαδη 5watt 30Ω, ετσι? θα εχω προβλημα με την θερμοκρασια μετα, θα ζεσταινεται δηλαδη η αντισταση?

αν ναι, θα διορθωθει αν παρω περισσοτερα Ω, π.χ. 5 watt 50Ω (αν υπαρχει γιατι δεν δεν ειμαι κ εξπερ  :Wink:  :p)

με λιγα λογια πως θα καταφερω οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερη θερμοκρασια χωρις να επιρρεασω τα watt που διαβεζει ο εγκεφαλος..

ευχαριστω πολυ κ παλι!  :Smile:

----------


## KOKAR

θεωρητικά μπορείς να βάλεις και μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση ( άρα θα έχεις
και μικρότερο ρεύμα - κατανάλωση - θερμοκρασία ) αλλά αυτό θα το δεις
μόνο με δοκιμή.
πάρε μια αντίσταση 100Ωμ  2W η οποία θα σου τραβάει 0,12A και θα έχει
κατανάλωση 1.44w και δες αν σου βγάζει ένδειξη καμένης λάμπας
αν δεν σου βγάζει ένδειξη τότε βάλε λίγο μεγαλύτερη μέχρι βρεις το σημείο
που θα σου δώσει alarm

----------


## Panoramix

οταν λες λιγο μεγαλυτερη?  :Smile:  με ποιους αριθμους να παιξω..

σε ρωταω λεπτομερως απειδη δεν εχω κ πολυ εμπειρια στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα κ εκτος αυτου επειδη ειμαι φοιτητης στην χαλκιδικη κ δεν μπορω βρω εδω τετοια ειδη, πρεπει να παω θεσσαλονικη για να τα παρω. δεν εχω προβλημα να παρω 4-5 διαφορετικες και να δοκιμασω. εσυ τι μου προτεινεις, 4-5 συνδιασμους που νομιζεις οτι θα δουλεψει και απο κει κ περα πως οσο ειναι δυνατο να ριξουμε την θερμοκρασια .


και επισης, αν παρω οπως μου ειπες πριν μια 5w 30Ω, τι θερμοκρασια θα εχω, θα καιει παλι με κινδυνο π.χ. να μου λιωσει καποια καλωδια που τυχων θα ακουμπανε στην αντισταση..

----------


## KOKAR

πρέπει να βρεις το σημείο στο οποίο κάνει trigger στο αυτοκίνητο και 
σου ανάβει την ένδειξη στο ταμπλό
δες καταρχήν αν σου ανάβει η ένδειξη όταν βάλεις την 100Ωμ

----------


## Panoramix

αν με την 2W 100Ω μου αναβει "καμμενη λαμπα" ποια ειναι η επομενη κινηση-συνδιασμος, για να τα παρω ολα μαζι, να μην χρειαστει να παω παλι θεσσαλονικη. γι αυτο σου ειπα να μου πεις σε σειρα 4-5 συνδιασμους, ενδιαμεσους του 2w 100Ω και 5w 30Ω.

ευχαριστω για την υπομονη σου κ τον χρονο σου!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KOKAR

> *αν με την 2W 100Ω μου αναβει "καμμενη λαμπα"* ποια ειναι η επομενη κινηση-συνδιασμος, για να τα παρω ολα μαζι, να μην χρειαστει να παω παλι θεσσαλονικη. γι αυτο σου ειπα να μου πεις σε σειρα 4-5 συνδιασμους, ενδιαμεσους του 2w 100Ω και 5w 30Ω.
> 
> ευχαριστω για την υπομονη σου κ τον χρονο σου!



τότε θα πρέπει να ελαττώσεις την αντίσταση ....
οι αντιστάσεις είναι πολύ φθηνές οπότε πάρε μερικά κομμάτια για να κάνεις την δοκιμή σου
33Ωμ 39Ωμ 47Ωμ  56Ωμ 68Ωμ 82Ωμ 100Ωμ 120Ωμ 
και υπολόγισε και την ισχύει της κάθε αντίστασης ανάλογα με τον νομο
του Ωμ , δηλαδή μην τις πάρεις όλες στα 5w

για τον νόμο του Ωμ -->*click εδώ !<--*

----------


## Ulysses

1)Και εγώ έχω Punto sporting 2004 και αντικατέστησα τις λάμπες της πλαφονιέρας με leds και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν εκπληκτικό.Πολύ περισσότερο φως,άσπρο,ξεκούραστο.Εχω δύο 14άδες με leds.

2)Επίσης δενείστικα μία λωρίδα με leds και την έβαλα στο κατάμαυρο πορτ-παγκάζ μου και έπαθα πλάκα.Κοστίζει 40€ το μέτρο.Πολύ καλά προϊόντα leds έχει το.. www.ledrise.com. 

Τσέκαρε το!!

----------


## Ulysses



----------


## Ulysses



----------


## Ulysses



----------


## Panoramix

πολυ ωραια δουλεια κ ομορφο αποτελεσμα, προσεξε ομως να μην ζεσταινονται πολυ(αν π.χ. μια πορτα δεν κλεισει καλα) και σου λιωσουν-κιτρινισουν το πλαστικο της πλαφονιερας. θελω κ εγω θελω να βαλω, αλλα σε κατι τετοιο 






δες και μια διοφορα του φωτισμου με τις λαμπες που θελω να βαλω.....

----------


## Ulysses

> αν π.χ. μια πορτα δεν κλεισει καλα) και σου λιωσουν-κιτρινισουν το πλαστικο της πλαφονιερας



Αν αφήσω ανοιχτή πόρτα για 5 λεπτά σβήνουν αυτόματα τα φώτα,οπότε δεν λιώνει η πλαφονιέρα.

Πολύ ωραία τα έτοιμα πλακετάκια για πλαφονιέρα.Και τα φώτα πορείας εξαιρετικά.Τι είναι??
Αυριο θα αγοράσω kit xenon 80€..

----------


## Capacitor

Φιλε panoramix ,προσεχε παρα πολυ με τα ρευματα στο αυτοκινητο γιατι εχεις πει εως τωρα 3 φορες οτι δεν εχεις εμπειρια σε αυτα τα πραγματα.Σημερα καπνισε η αντισταση αυριο μπορει να καπνισει ολο το αμαξι.
φιλικα παντα

----------


## Panoramix

τα φωτα θεσεως ειναι και ειναι οι ψeιρες που αναφερω στο 1ο ποστ του θεματος, απο ebay τα εκανα παραγγελια
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eB...TQ:MOTORS:1123

οσο για τα φωτα xenon δεν θα σου τα προτεινα γιατι ανεβαζουν πολυ 8ερμοκρασια επισης και πολυ πιθανο να σου κιτρινισουν το φαναρι σου αν δεν εχει κατοπτρο μεσα..

εγω εχω σκοπο για κατι τετοιο πρωτα και μετα για xenon.

φιλε capacitor γι αυτο ακριβος μπηκα να ζητησω την δικη σας συμβουλη. εχω καποια εμπειρια, δεν ειμαι ασχετος τελειως. παρομοιο με θεμα αυτοκινητου δεν εχω εμπειρια κ δεν ξερω τι θερμοκρασια μπορει να ανεβασει ακομα και η σωστη αντισταση για την περιπτωση, γι αυτο ρωταω  :Smile:   παει καιρος απο τοτε που ασχοληθηκα τελευταια φορα....
η μονη βλακεια μου ηταν οτι εμπιστευτηκα
το Ωμομετρο κ δεν εκανα απο την αρχη τους υπολογισμους απο τον τυπο

φιλικα παντα

----------


## gourtz

τα χενον δεν ανεβαζουν θερμοκρασια οσο οι απλες λαμπες με στο κρυσταλο τις λαμπες μπορει να ανεβαζουν αλλα υπαρχει καπου στο ιντερνετ δοκιμη με απλες λαμπες με οργανα μετρηση θερμοκρασιας απο αποσταση γυρω στο μισο μετρο κ το κρυσταλο με την απλη λαμπα ειχε μεγαλυτερη θερμοκρασια απο αυτο με την χενον κ εχουν σιγουρα διαφορα στην θερμοκρασια τουλαχιστων δοκιμασμενα στο δικο μ αμαξι peugeot 206 με lexus φαναρια angel eyes που μπροστα δεν εχουν κρυσταλο αλλα πλαστικο κ οταν τα αλλαξα το χενον ειχε πιο χαμιλη θερμοκρασια σε σχεση με το αλλο με την απλη λαμπα πυρακτοσης...............


κ κατι ασχετο τα led τα οποια ειναι για can bus, k gia error canceller Καταστασεις  τι μπορει να εχουν ρε παιδια πανω ωστε να μην βγαζουν βλαβες στο τριπ κτλ??
ωστε να μην παιζουμε με αντιστασεις κτλ αυτα ειναι σιγουρα smd εξαρτηματα  ειχα παρει καποια πιο παλια 25 το ζευγαρι αλλα τα εδωσε σε ενα πελατι κ δεν προλαβα να δω τι εχουν μεσα να το ανοιξω μπας κ δω κανα κωδικο ειχε σιγουραμ ια αντισταση smd κ αλλα ενα που εμοιαζε με αντιστα αλλα δεν ξερω τι ηταν.............


εδω ειναι κ μια φωτογραφια απο led που βρικα στο ιντερνετ μπας κ μας πει καποιος τι να ειναι ολα αυτα μπας κ φτιαξουμε τπτ τετοιο...

----------


## Panoramix

γεια σας παιδια, μετα απο καιρο παλι σε αυτο το θεμα...

βρηκα αυτα στο ebay http://cgi.ebay.it/KIT-2-LAMPADE-W5W...mbi_automobili

αυτο λογικα μεσα μια αντισταση θα πρεπει να εχει...

τωρα, τι υλικο μπορει ειναι αυτο γυρο, το εχω κ αλλες φορες σε εξαρτηματα που ανεβαζουν θερμοκρασια... το ονομαζει καπου heatsink

ευχαριστω

----------


## BESTCHRISS

Εγω αλλαξα τις λαμπεσ στοπ,πορειας πισω,πλαφονιερας,πορτες,ψειρες και αναβαβει το λαμπακι στο ταμπλο οτι ειναι καμμενο
και εβγαλα απο το ταμπλο το λαμπακι ετσι κι αλλιως τα led δεν καιγονται

δες διαφορες
στοπ-πορειας λαμπας 25w/5w led 2,5w/5w
ψειρες λαμπα 5w led 0.500ma

----------


## BESTCHRISS

να υπενθυμησω οτι τα led που χρησοποιησα ειναι smd και οχι απλα led

----------


## BESTCHRISS

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2x-11...Q5fAccessories

----------


## BESTCHRISS

ΨΕΙΡΕΣ

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2x-Wh...Q5fAccessories

----------


## Panoramix

τι εννοεις φιλε μου οταν λες εβγαλες το λαμπακι του ταμπλο???

ανοιξες το κοντερ κ ξεκολλησες το led που εχει??

σε τι αυτοκινητο το εκανες αυτο?

----------


## BESTCHRISS

MERCEDES BENZ E200 MODEL 1996
ΝΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΤΟ ΤΑΜΒΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΤΟ ΛΑΜΠΑΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΙΣΩ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΜΕΝΗ ΛΑΜΑΠΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ
ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΈΣΤΗΣΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΛΑΜΠΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ ΜΕ SMD LED ΚΑΙ ΗΣΥΧΑΣΑ 
 ΑΠΟ ΚΑΜΜΕΝΕΣ ΛΑΜΠΕΣ
ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΤΑΜΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ CLIPS ΤΟ ΤΡΑΒΑΣ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΜΕ ΔΥΟ ΜΥΤΟΤΣΙΜΠΙΔΑ

----------


## Panoramix

ειχα ξανακανει μια ερωτηση πιο παλια γιο το τι μπορει να ειναι αυτα που εχουν οι λαμπες που ακυρωνουν την εντολη καμμενης λαμπας. 
βρηκα μια ακομα φωτο που φαινεται να εχει κατι σαν αντιστασεις συνδεδεμενες παραλληλα στις επαφες. 

13led.jpg

τι μπορει να εινα αυτο, μαλλον καποιου ειδους αντισταση(διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος).
αν ναι που μπορω να το προμηθευτω...?????

----------


## navar

και βέβαια αντιστάσεις είναι , για να κάνουν προσωμείωση της εσωτερικής αντίστασης/κατανάλωσης τις κανονικής πυράκτωσης λάμπας !
αν μας πείς και πόση είναι η αντίσταση των led και πόσα τα watt μιας πυράκτωσης ψείρας , τότε ίσως καταφέρουμε να υπολογίσουμε μια κάποια λογική τιμή αντίστασης για να ξεγελάσουμε τον εντοπισμό !

----------


## Panoramix

ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου navar για την απαντηση σου. εχω ηδη κανει τους υπολογισμους αλλα κ με αρκετες δοκιμες κατεληξα σε μια αντισταση 5W 56Ω την οποια την συνδεω παραλληλα κ δουλευει μια χαρα. αλλη ειναι η σκοπιμοτητα της ερωτησης...  :Smile: 

1) ελειψη χωρου μεσα στο φαναρι
2)δεν θελω επεισης να την τοποθετισω εκει (και να μπορουσα...) λογω του οτι ανεβαζουν καποια θερμοκρασια οι αντιστασεις κ δεν θελω να προκαλεσω ζημια μεσα στο φαναρι και...
3)αν τις τοποθετησω εξω απο το φαναρι θα πρεπει να τρυπισω κ μπορει να εχω προβλημα με υγρασια μεσα στο φαναρι μου....

αρα ειπα μηπως μπορω να προμηθετω καπου τα συγκεκριμενα "μαγικα" κ μικρα εξαρτηματακια εστε να γινει πολυ πιο ευκολο για μενα αλλα κ πιο λειτουργικο  :Wink: 

καποιες προτασεις??? :Rolleyes:

----------


## navar

τοποθετησε τες , πάνω στο καλώδιο ! πριν απο το φανάρι . μόνωσε καλά με μακαρόνι και είσαι εντάξει !

----------


## Panoramix

το σκεφτηκα αλλα ειναι φιξ οι καλωδιωσεις κ καταληγουσ σε φισα η οποια κουμπωνει στο φαναρι..... πρεπει να "χαλασω" δλδ την φιξ καλωδιωση...

δεν ξερω πηρα αντιστασεις κεραμικες κ ψηκτρες κ θα βρω πιστευω καποιο τροπο να το κανω...

κ ενα οφτοπικ: που μπορω να βρω κολλα θερμοαγωγικη, οπως πχ αυτο που βαζουμε στον επεξεργαστη του υπολογιστη μας?? υπαρχει κατι τετοιο στο εμποριο??

----------


## BESTCHRISS

Αν τοποθετησεις αντιστασεις θα εχεις την ιδια καταναλωση με τις απλες οι λαμπες 
τοτε ποιος ο λογος που βαζεις led
εγω εχω μειωσει την καταναλωση φωτισμου 100 εως 150 watt
ασε που θα ανεβασουν θερμοκρασια οι βαττικες αντιστασεις και δεν ξερω αν θα αντεξουν
αποψη μου μην βαλεις αντιστασεις βαττικες ειναι επικινδυνο

----------


## BESTCHRISS

εχω βαλει led smd πορειας,πορειας stop(διπλα φαναρια πισω),πινακιδες,οπισθοπορειας,πλαφονιερας αριστερα-δεξια-πισω,ψειρες,πεμπτο stop,ομιχλης,στις τεσσερις πορτες,ταμπλο και ολες τις περιφεριακες λαμπες ενδεικτικες
λαμπες εχω μονο ποια σε πορεια και μεγαλη σκαλα μπροστα και φλας και δεν εβαλα καμια βαττικη αντισταση απλως οπως σου εγραψα εβγαλα το ενδεικτικο λαμπακι απο το ταμπλο

----------


## Panoramix

εγω δυτυχως δεν μπορω να το κανω αυτο γιατι εκτος απο το λαμπακι, το οποιο ειναι κοινο κ για αλλες ενδειξεις, μου ωγαζει μηνυμα στην οθονη του καντραν.... ειναι δηλαδη πιο πολυπλοκο

σε τι αυτοκινητο το εχεις κανει??

επεισης γιατι ειναι επικινδυνες οι αντιστασεις??

----------


## BESTCHRISS

γιατι μπορει να τραβηξουν πολυ ρευμα και να καψεις τις ασφαλειες και να ψαχνεσαι βραδιατικα
και μπορει να κανεις και κανενα βραχυκυκλωμα να λιωσουν τα καλωδια να γινουν σπινθιρισμοι μεχρι και προκληση πυρκαγιας και πολλα αλλα αυτα ολα θελουν μελετη
 δεν κανεις τιποτα στην τυχη οταν εχεις να κανεις με πολλα αμπερ
 το εκανα σε mercedes e200 και δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα εβγαλα το ενδεικτικο λαμπακι απο το ταμπλο

----------


## BESTCHRISS

και ακομη μπορει να καψεις και τον διακοπτη των φωτων

----------


## BESTCHRISS

η αλλη λυση και πιο σιγουρη να βγαλης το λαμπακι απο το ταμπλο να μετρησεις με ενα πολυμετρο την ωμικη αντισταση 
και να κολλησεις μια αντισταση ιδια ohm στην υποδοχη του
και τελειωσες

----------


## BESTCHRISS

εγω το εκανα στο μχανακι για ισοσταθμισω την ωμικη αντιστση γιατι αλλαξα τα φλας σε led για να μην αναμοσβηνουν γρηγορα και
ξερεις τι εγινε 
σε μια βδομαδα καικε η αντισταση τα καλωδια μεχρι τον αυτοματο ρελε κολλησαν μεταξυ τους βραχυκλωσαν και εκαψα το ρελε των φλας για αυτο δεν στο συστηνω

----------


## BESTCHRISS

επεισης πρεπει να γνωριζεις οταν εχεις σβηστο το αμαξι και αναψεις τα φωτα τοτε η ταση της μπαταριας ειναι 12,2 εως 12,8 περιπου
αν ομως βαλεις μπρος τοτε η ταση λογο δυναμου μπορει να φθασει και τα 15 volt γιαυτο βλεπεις και τις λαμπες να φεγγουν περισσοτερο
δεν ειναι απολυτως σταθερη η ταση οπως νομιζουν πολλοι στα 12 volt

----------


## BESTCHRISS

επισης αν δε καταλαβες οταν λεω ταμπλο ενοω οτι εβγαλα το κατραν των οργανων και οχι ξυλωμα ολο το ταμπλο

----------


## BESTCHRISS

αν θελεις παλι να βαλεις αντιστασεις ειναι αυτες
http://cgi.ebay.com/25W-10ohm-Load-R...item1e5faa013b

----------


## BESTCHRISS

οι αυτες καλυτερα
http://cgi.ebay.com/High-Power-Load-...item5add361a8e

----------


## Panoramix

αυτες ειδα κ εγω  :Wink:

----------


## BESTCHRISS

επειδη μαλον στο site δεν τα διαβασες ολα(οπως ολοι οι ελληνες που παιρνουν δανειο
 δεν διαβαζουν τα ψιλα γραμματα)

HIGH OPERATION TEMPERATURE*--*
Load Resister is HOT when users turn on the light, please DON'Tmount on the plastic and try to leave away from similar materials.

Τοποθετήστε resister είναι καυτες οταν αναψει το  φως
παρακαλώ ΜΗΝ στηρίζετε το πλαστικό και να προσπαθήσουμε να φύγουν μακριά από παρόμοια υλικά.
δηλαδη λογο υψηλης θερμοκρασιας η αντισταση να μην ερχεται σε επαφη με οποιοδηποτε πλαστικο του αυτοκινητου γιανα μην το λιωσει

----------


## Panoramix

ναι φιλε μου, φυσικα κ τα διαβασα ολα.... το εχω κατα νου. στην ουσια ειναι μια απλη αντισταση η οποια ειναι τοποθετημενη μεσα στην ψυκτρα. ειναι απολυτα φυσικο κ επομενο οτι θα ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια.

απο που εβγαλες αυτο το συμπερασμα σου? δεν νομιζω να με γνωριζεις...

ευχαριστω

----------


## BESTCHRISS

Φιλε εγω δες στο ειπα προσβλητικα απλως να ξερεις τις αντεδειξεις σε οποιαδηποτε μετρατροπη
και για μενα καλυτερα οτι θα κανεις στο αυτοκινητο να ρωτησεις καποιον ηλεκτρολογο αυτοκινητων

φιλικα

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΠΛΕΞΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ.. 2 ΨΕΙΡΕΣ ΜΕ CAN BUS ΕΝΣΟΜΑΤΟΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΟΚ.... ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΤΟΝ LED ΣΤΟΙΧΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΣΤΑ 20 ΕΥΡΟ Η ΚΑΛΗ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΑΠΟΣΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕΙ ΕΓΩ....

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΠΑΤΕΝΤΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΑΣΑΙ ΗΣΥΧΟΣ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ..

----------


## BESTCHRISS

σε ευχαριστω φιλε για την απαντηση αλλα και το μυνημα που εστειλες στον ενδιαφεροντα
μην παρει καμια φωτια και βρουμε και κανε μπελα καταλαβες αυτο φοβαμαι

----------


## Panoramix

ok φιλε μου, 
απλα οταν μου λες κατι του στιλ: "επειδη μαλον στο site δεν τα διαβασες ολα(οπως ολοι οι ελληνες που παιρνουν δανειο
 δεν διαβαζουν τα ψιλα γραμματα)" χωρις καν να γνωριζεις τον αλλον........

δεν ειναι κ οτι πιο ευγενικο, γι αυτο κ σου απαντησα ετσι.... τελοςπαντων, το θεμα θεωρειται ληξαν. φιλικα παντα

οσον αφορα τις led με canbus βρησκω καποιες στο ebay αλλα εχω ακουσει απο πολλους οτι δεν δουλευουν... ειδικα στα φιατ που εχουν ιδιοτροπα ηλεκτρικα.
ενα παιδι απο το puntoclub δοκιμασε 2 διαφορετικες κ δεν εκανε κανενα ζευγαρι, παλι εβγαζε μνμ. 

εχεις καποιο μαγαζι στην ελλαδα που μπορω να προμηθευτω τετοιες ψειρες? κ αν ειναι κοντα θεσσαλονικη, λαμια η λαρισα θα με βολεψει πιο πολυ  :Wink:

----------


## Panoramix

δεν ξερω, εγω παντος κ ενας φιλος που ειναι στο τμημα αυτοματισμου, δεν βλεπω κ κατι το τοσο επικινδυνο, ενα παραλληλο φορτιο ειναι στην ουσια του οποιου η αντισταση αντεχει μεχρι 25 watt ενω το λαμπακι ειναι μολις 5 watt... το πολυ πολυ αν τους βαλω κ απο μια ασφαλεια δεν θα ειναι οκ?

----------


## BESTCHRISS

σε αυτα τα παραγματα δεν ρωταμε τον φιλο τον γειτονα αλλα ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΩΝ οπως σου απαντησε ο προηγουμενος
σε περιπτωση ζημιας του αυτοκινητου σου εγω δεν αναλαμβανω καμια ευθυνη 
γιατι δυστυχως δεν το παιρνεις στα σοβαρα
ειναι το τελευταιο μυνημα που σε στελνω κανε οτι καταλαβενεις 
για μενα το θεμα εκλεισε εδω

φιλικα

----------


## Panoramix

σεβαστη η αποφαση κ η αποψη σου, αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως βγαινει παλι σαν συμπερασμα οτι δεν το λαμβανω σοβαρα. προκειται για το αυτοκινητο μου, το οποιο εχω αγορασει εγω, κ πρωτα απο ολα για την ασφαλεια μου. δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει καποιος ο οποιος δεν παιρνει στα σοβαρα θεματα που αφορουν τοσο την δικη του ασφαλεια οσο κ οσων θα μπαινουν στο αυτοκινητο του. εδω οπως κ σε καθε φορουμ γινετε συζητηση, ανταλλαγη αποψεων κ προσπαθουμε να βρουμε λυση σε καποια θεματα. εγω εξεφρασα την γνωμη μου, αν ειμαι λαθος ας με διορθωσει καποιος που ξερει καλυτερα με επιχειρηματα.

οσο  επαγγελματιες που ειπες, εχω δει δουλειες απο "ηλεκτρολογους αυτοκινητων" που ειναι για κρεμασμα. αν τους ειχα τυφλη εμπιστοσυνη δεν θα εμπαινα στο κοπο να γραφω εδω, θα το πηγαινα να μου το φτιαξουν εξω. δεν λεω οτι ειναι ολοι ετσι αλλα υπαρχουν παρα πολλοι εκει εξω που δεν παιρνουν στα σοβαρα την δουλεια τους. εχω δει πολλα γιατι εχω μεγαλωσει μεσα στα συνεργεια κ ξερω πολυ καλα τι γινετε.....

οσο για τον φιλο μου που ανεφερα, οπως προειπα ειναι αυτοματιστης, δεν ειναι καποιος τυχαιος η ο "γειτονας" η καποιος ασχετος πανω σε ηλεκτρικα-ηλεκτρονικα(αν το γνωριζεις), εχει σπουδασει πανω σε αυτο. μην βγαζεις λοιπον βιαστικα συμπερασματα

----------


## finos

:Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## vasilllis

χωρις να θελω να διαφημισω καννενα μαγαζι http://www.ledmania.gr/el/led-gr-gr-2/canbus-led/
πηρα για το αμαξι μου. εβγαζαν προβλημα και τους εξηγησα και τις επεστρεψα και μου στειλαν αλλες οπου δουλευουν μεχρι σημερα.Golf v

----------

